# Rabbit Safe Cleaning Products?



## ashleyxxpiano (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello, I'm wondering if there are any rabbit safe deodorizers and cage cleaning products that work well for you. I am specifically looking for one deodorizer (something along the lines of Febreze thats not harmful to their lungs) and one cage cleaner for the litter box. Thanks! :bunny19


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 11, 2015)

50% water and 50% vinegar is the safest, although if there are tough stains I use regular household cleaning products and just rinse/wipe any chemical residue off thoroughly with warm water before putting the bunnies back in.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 12, 2015)

I also use diluted vinegar to wipe down the cage. For that crusty urine build-up in the litter box, I just soak it with straight vinegar and it comes right off. 

That's for cage and litter box cleaning. But I'm a bit concerned about the question on deodorizers. There should be no need for any deodorizers in or near a rabbit cage. (nor do I know of any that would be safe around rabbits) With a good litter box set up, there shouldn't really be any odor coming from the cage. I currently have 2 rabbits sharing a litter box and I only change it out every 3 days. I honestly have zero smell between then. Maybe you just need to make some adjustments to your set up?


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Jan 12, 2015)

I like knok out


----------



## ShadowRunner (Jan 12, 2015)

Original dawn dish soap or small animal natures miracle these are what I use.


----------



## majorv (Jan 14, 2015)

If you ever need to disinfect one of the best things to use is 10% bleach solution. Just make sure the cage airs out and is dry before putting the rabbit back in.


----------

